
Why is some web pages don't load in web views? - sente
Twitter, for instance, never loads from within my HN app. See https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;oDHwxQB.jpg for an example of what I mean.<p>I&#x27;m curious what specifically on the site is preventing it from rendering.
======
sente
[https://i.imgur.com/oDHwxQB.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/oDHwxQB.jpg)

